# My yard haunt



## haunted hollows (Sep 27, 2008)

Im new here so I am looking for some constructive feedback on my yard. I am not sure how to add my photos or a link to my blog. I think i need to have a certain number of posts first.

Here is my blog
http://www.hauntedhollows.blogspot.com/


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking great!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Yahooooo! Multiple giant spiders on the house! I've always been a firm believer in several big spiders, not just one. Love the groovy pirate ship and the tombstone collection too. Nice!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very nice...i like the pirate with the cannon...excellant!


----------



## haunted hollows (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words guys!!! Quick question, I have a clown head thats hangs from something (ceiling, post, or whatever) that I would love some suggetions to use him in my haunt. I still don't have enough post to add attachments so if you go to my blog www.hauntedhollows.blogspot.com you will see the second picture from the top the scarescow is holding it in his left hand. I know you guys will have some good ideas for me.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Don't have a clue what to do with a clown..

I think your yard looks great. Love the big spiders.


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks good. Now heres my own opinion...hide the flood light holders and maybe build a dimmer box and dim some of the lights.The yellow that is cast on the house is really bright. Again IMHO.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks great...nice lighting...lots of work


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I like the pirate ship...


----------



## haunted hollows (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice words guys!!! 
Mattie, 
Thanks for the advice. I have built dimmer boxes for all the floods and they are really low, its just the way the photos overexposed. I am going to try and take some video tonight or over the weekend, that will give you a better idea of how the lights look. Its a little to late for me to built something to hide the floods this year but is top on my list for next year. 

Now what to do with that silly clown head??????


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Cant wait to see the new pics/vid! 
Hey at the least just throw a short piece of 4x4 in front of the lights, or cut out some cardboard and shape it to a "V" shape with a little covering over the lights but not to much to block the lights then hit with some flat black paint. Just brainstorming with you, something cheap quick and easy.


----------



## haunted hollows (Sep 27, 2008)

Mattie,

Great idea, I guess i'm off to the package store in the morning for some free boxes. I will cut them to size paint them black and just hold off on putting them out till closer to halloween. 

I also think I have an idea for the clown head, picts to follow!!


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Cool and hopefully the weather will hold out for Halloween. We are suppose to get some snow tomorrow and its colder than a witch's tit right now LOL.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow! I'm jealous! look how big your yard is!!! it huuuuge!
Lots of room to haunt - enjoy!
your house is awesome - it naturally has a haunted look - try to under light it, meaing shine the ligths up at a close angle... right now you're "washing" the whole front of the house in yellow which looks ok - but I promise you, the creep factor will go way up if you under light the front of your house!


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Any updates buddy??


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

you have a very good haunt! I like your version of the grave popper because you used a golf club! Good use of what you have lying around!


----------



## haunted hollows (Sep 27, 2008)

Mattie, 

I have some vid's I will try and uplaod tonight if I have time. Just started a new class and it is really getting in the way of my yard work.

P.S. I did grab some cardboard boxes and painted them black, it looks much better. Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice yard, good to see someone else doing the head popper guy, hes so cool.


----------



## zholmquist (Oct 18, 2008)

*Love* the Grave Popper - very clever use to trigger the lights! Would love to see it in action ! I think I found a new project for the weekend . . .


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks great!


----------

